# Tadpole removal.



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats some good ways you guys use to remove tadpoles from bromiliades? My frogs snuck some eggs and I got atleast 4 tadpoles that I would like to pull so they get back to laying. I tried a turkey baster but the darn thing wont hold the water it sucks up. I also tried some ridgid tubing on the end of a syringe. Short of ripping the broms out and dumping them what could I do? They are only feeding one of the tads (has like 5 eggs in there with it) the rest I have been dropping the occasional pellet in for. I like watching the tads and all but egg laying has completly halted as they care for the existing young.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

A local friend uses this for tree frogs... Clear tube + your mouth. Suck the tads up into the tube (obviously use a long tube) gently - and drop 'em into whatever container you are using.
A little scary in my opinion - but it makes sense sort of... It seems like it's a gentler way of doing it with the tads compared to a turkey baster.
I've never tried it myself, but I've seen it done! 

Don't sneeze!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

eww no thanks...I smelled that water when I stirred it up. I can imagine how sick I would get from rotten ff's


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Would adding more water in the brom to get them to rise higher help?


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

turkey baster for sure i use it all the time with no ill effects just u need to suck up a lot water so when the water starts to drip out it doesn't drop out the tad. that way when u transfer tad to cup u can use the same water from that brom to suck up the rest. if u suck all the water out of the brom just put it right back with the baster and u can get the others. just make sure they r smaller than the opening on the baster, if u need to u can cut some off to make it bigger. also i plug the baster with my finger quickly when im pulling tads so it wont drip out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One thing I learned about basters recently is that if you don't release pressure on the bulb, the water will stay in. If you suck in the water and release pressure, it pours out. So, try to suck up the tad and keep steady pressure on the bulb as you move it to the cup.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Might just be a crappy baster...no matter what I do it instantly drops the liquids out.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You need to go to Williams Sonoma and tell them you need one of their insanely expensive turkey basters to suck your tadpoles out of you bromeliads. Then tell them if it doesn't suck good enough your going to return it with some of that nasty a$$ water in it. Seriuosly though, when it comes to kitchen products there is a definite difference between the expensive stuff and that which can buy at Walmart. Get a new turkey baster.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

D3monic said:


> eww no thanks...I smelled that water when I stirred it up. I can imagine how sick I would get from rotten ff's


Not into your mouth, of course!  Same as siphoning - only 3-4 inches of the tube would fill with water and the tube would be 20"+ long. Nowhere near your mouth.

Edit: I've only mentioned this because you were looking for something besides a turkey baster, btw - I'm not suggesting this OVER a decent turkey baster.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I found a large medicin dropper I had from when I was fish breeding. It works great but still cant get the little buggers out. They wedge them selves down in the bottom of the brom. I just give up and wait until they are froglets. I just wanted the darn frogs to start laying again.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

D3monic said:


> . I just give up and wait until they are froglets. I just wanted the darn frogs to start laying again.


Don't be in such a rush young grasshoppa...those guys will bear much fruit for you in the years to come. Plus you are allowing them to learn an invaluable lesson.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

yea I think instead of pulling the ones they arent feeding I will just suck up some of the eggs they are leaving for the one and distribute them. I sucked out 5 eggs leaving two and gave them to the ones I have in cups.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I use a turkey baster. It works amazing for me..


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

If they are taking care of their tads, just leave them. They'll probably start laying again after the tads have been in the water for 30-45 days. It's an amazing process, take advantage and enjoy it.


----------



## Willowalker (Sep 8, 2009)

My vanzos have been doing the same thing lately. They have 5 tads in the tank and seem to only be feeding 3 of the tads as well. I have been scooping out the extra eggs from the first 3 and have been giving them to the other 2. It's annoying, but it seems to be working...


----------

